# Chapterhouse DoomSeer



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi all,

Regardless of where you stand on the whole Chapterhouse Studios vs GW court case (and this thread is _not_ the place to discuss that), the general consensus here is in regards to their model quality is that some is good, other stuff is quite 'meh!'.

I'd agree with this principle in general, but they've just released a new model which I think looks really rather nice! It could be the paintjob that does it as it's a fairly simple sculpt but either way, it's a definite improvement in quality in my humble opinion.










Cheers,

El


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

That I like.

Simple weapon swap with a GW model and you're laughing.

Though the pictures make the arms look a little too long?


----------



## orkz222 (Sep 28, 2010)

thats a nice model, very nice paintjob as well. Would be getting 1.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

The proportions are off - his legs are definitely too short for the rest of the figure. Especially on an Eld...er...'Space Elf' _*cough*_


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

A Squat Elf. Awesome 

Great paint job!


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry, but its just not doing it for me...dunno why, but props to the painter!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Portions are defiantely off... and with that paintjob showing the Eldar runes, its just going to get them in even more trouble.

That and mentioning the Doom of Malantai AND calling it a farseer... Yup, he's screwing himself even more.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree with Svart and Grizbe, that model is far too top heavy - not a bad sculpt otherwise, apart from the fiery-warp-energy-hand-spell...thing...

The paint job is lovely, however. Could be the thing that causes alot of people to impulse buy one of these. I wonder if it's another lawsuit in the making, though?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I like parts of it, but the parts i dont like are really putting me off.
I like the helmet apart from the big stupid over sized ill thought out bunny ears, they dont look very Eldar.
Arms look too long, though i do like the hand thats in flame, not keen on the "salute" arm, the legs are very very wrong i can even be sure of the position from the photos but it looks like they were trying for one foot in front of the other? but failed, the weapons are bland easy to alter or swap out.

I like the chest plate and the robes are ok from the front but look a little off from the side or back, looks like too much effort was put into the front but the back was not given enough attention.

Im a Eldar fan and this model is obviously aimed at people like me, honestly i think chapterhouse need to leave this section of GW IP alone, Eldar models are some of the best and timeless of the GW 40k range, trying to "emulate" the eldar is destined to fail.


----------



## Uncle Nurgle (Jun 26, 2008)

I have to say I think the model is really bland, the paint job is very nice, but the model itself is very very meh and the positioning is really odd, very unnatural and robotic.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

In the pics with the spear it looks like he's trying to cross a tightrope.

Everything above the waist looks very nice, but the legs are quite odd. Does have conversion potential though.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Another resounding "Meh" from me. Apparantly dynamic poses are incompatible with wearing a robe... or something.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Another resounding "Meh" from me. Apparantly dynamic poses are incompatible with wearing a robe... or something.


Not entirely true. The Plastic HE mage on foot looks pretty good.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

So Chapterhouse can't sculpt to GW standards? Shockhorror.

Not as shitty as their usual fare, but not something I'd get.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Another "meeh" from me.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> The proportions are off - his legs are definitely too short for the rest of the figure. Especially on an Eld...er...'Space Elf' _*cough*_


Or or or.. It's walking like it's shit itself! 

I like the model, looks pretty cool


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

looks cool, might have to use it in my soon-to-be-started eldar army


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Its very 'flat' - from side on you can see it - the model has no depth - the robe should be more 'billowy'.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Does he also come with a carrot to go with the comedy Bugs Bunny ears?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I loved it till *Svartmetall* pointed out the tiny legs... now I don't like it so much. Great paint job though.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> I like the helmet apart from the big stupid over sized ill thought out bunny ears, they dont look very Eldar...


Dude, Eldars are all about oversized bighead helmets with shit on them like Reindeer horns, Elk horns and whatever. Our local SM scout snipers have lost count on how many Elkdars they have shot:laugh:


The model in itself has potential, but the stance and proportions are off.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Jae Chi Lee, Thomas Fiertek and Angel Giraldez. Three guys soon to find themselves way out of pocket when GW takes them for everything they're worth. Personally it saddens me that Chapterhouse models are still displayed on this site, given how illegal they are.


----------



## renren (Mar 30, 2010)

lol i laugh at all u CH haters then i look where u live and laugh some more


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

renren said:


> lol i laugh at all u CH haters then i look where u live and laugh some more


Meaning what?


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

renren said:


> lol i laugh at all u CH haters then i look where u live and laugh some more


....wha....what?


First, please use proper grammar and spelling it will help get your point across. 

Secondly, whatever insult you are trying to make, just does not work.



Now, about the model itself. Love the paintjob, and was surprised by the models quality, until Svar pointed out the legs, now its "What has been seem cannot be unseen."


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

They've really abandoned all pretense of subtlety at this point haven't they?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

The thing is that no matter how good that mini, or any other third-party mini is, you can never use it in a GW tournament, so there's not much point me ever buying these things.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

renren said:


> lol i laugh at all u CH haters then i look where u live and laugh some more


Considering Heresy-Online is made up of people from all over the world, your point is rendered even more irrelevant than it already was.

Anyway, it is a fairly good model but the legs definitely need to be longer. I do rather like the flaming hand though.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Guys, for heaven's sake, the OP made it pretty clear that he didn't want to hear the whole legality thing, just leave it alone.

As for the model, I actually like it, especially the paint job. I don't think I would've noticed that the proportions of the arms and legs were off if I didn't read this thread, so all in all I'd give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> The proportions are off - his legs are definitely too short for the rest of the figure. Especially on an Eld...er...'Space Elf' _*cough*_


Funny part is on dakka they posted its a female eldar LOL! Win there Case they will not.

Anyhow, i don't really like the model it looks a bit to stubby for an elf in general.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Azkaellon said:


> Funny part is on dakka they posted its a female eldar LOL! Win there Case they will not.
> 
> Anyhow, i don't really like the model it looks a bit to stubby for an elf in general.


Did you read the model description on the website? It calls it a Farseer and mentions the Doom of Mantalai. Thats 100% GW IP.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Dude, Eldars are all about oversized bighead helmets with shit on them like Reindeer horns, Elk horns and whatever. Our local SM scout snipers have lost count on how many Elkdars they have shot:laugh:
> 
> 
> The model in itself has potential, but the stance and proportions are off.


Elkdars lol, i can see them prancing around the woods with space marine scouts dressed like Elmer fudd chasing them


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I will only say this once, this thread is about their new release(s) and not about them ripping of GW IP. Stay on the topic of their models or I will be forced to close or bin this thread.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

I actually really like that model. I not normally a fan of chs' output but I do like this. The flaming hand is quite nifty. Destructor anyone?


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

I agree with what most people have said its legs and arms seem out of proportion but I do like the elk/reindeer helmet and the paint scheme is excellent. It looks pretty good overall I'd say apart from the proportions thing.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

HereticHammer01 said:


> ...apart from the proportions thing.


The thing is, basic proportions are one of the first and most fundamental things you have to get the hang of when sculpting; I'm honestly surprised that model has made it to release in its current form.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> The thing is, basic proportions are one of the first and most fundamental things you have to get the hang of when sculpting; I'm honestly surprised that model has made it to release in its current form.


Which kinda just shows you that they're out to make money, rather then to release good quality models.


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't collect eldar, or even like them. But this model is awful.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Elkdars lol, i can see them prancing around the woods with space marine scouts dressed like Elmer fudd chasing them


Indeed:laugh:

You have no idea on how many bad jokes we have had about Snipers shooting themselves a 12pointer* Elkdar

*or how the hell you refer to the number of points the horns have


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I think its pretty awsome.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Azkaellon said:


> Funny part is on dakka they posted its a female eldar LOL! Win there Case they will not.
> 
> Anyhow, i don't really like the model it looks a bit to stubby for an elf in general.





chapterhouse said:


> Doomseer Iyanar-Duanna is cursed with the ability to forsee the slow death of *her* race. *She* shares the ability of all seers, to see the path of *her* race, but is only able to see the deaths of *her* people and nothing else. *She* was psychically scarred when *she* witnessed the death of an entire world-ship, *she* is now doomed to spend every moment of *her* life tracking down the creature responsible.


There maybe a reason why they think its a female, can't put my finger on it...

I am going to order at least 1, wore case it will become a collectors item .


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Seems GW legals gotten to them. Seers was Farseer in the origional description, and Worldship was Mantali.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I just ordered 2, will post a review and one painted.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> I just ordered 2, will post a review and one painted.


If it makes you cry due to quality you owe me a coke. :laugh:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

We shall see, we can hope. Its their first all metal model. From what I understand they now have a centrifuge casting machine now.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> We shall see, we can hope. Its their first all metal model. From what I understand they now have a centrifuge casting machine now.


....I can make one of those pretty easy


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

All kidding aside, I am curious to see the quality of the mini. Look forward to the review Djinn!


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

I just ordered one as well. Let's see who gets her first!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Azkaellon said:


> ....I can make one of those pretty easy


Azk, I don't need her painted white.... 

I just got a commission piece in so I will be painting it inbetween.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well I got mine in on Monday and I will be honest, I am impressed with the cast. Very little in the mold lines. A little warpage and the details are not as much as I am used to on some of the GW models. The model needs a coat of milliput juice to smooth it out some, the casting it a bit rough, but nothing more then what I have seen from GW.

































Casting: 8/10
The metal could be a little smoother but for pewter the cast is nice.
Sculpt: 7.5/10 
The legs are a bit short and there could be some more details on the model. You do get 2 left and 2 right arms with the model so you do get some options.
Value: 9/10
The shipping is what killed the cost effectiveness for me. I will say though if you are looking for a Fasrseer this is one nice model to pick up. I am happy I picked up two for sure.

I may not like th guys who owns the place much for the way he has come on Heresy and talked with us but if the rest of his stuff is this nice I would have no issues buying from him again.


----------



## Lord_Anonymous (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh look, an eldar model that looks like a disproportionate dwarf with bunny ears... definetely needs work


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

only big problem i see from your picture is that it can't be custom posed at all. Then again....nether can 90% of gw models.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> I may not like th guys who owns the place much for the way he has come on Heresy and talked with us but if the rest of his stuff is this nice I would have no issues buying from him again.


I have found them to be very brash on the forum, which is a shame as I appreciate what they are trying to do and as you said, the cast isn't half bad. It's a shame it'd be so difficult to convert the legs, as otherwise it's a very nice piece.

I'm not really partial to most of their stuff, but they are definitely improving. I hope the customer service and common sense improves alongside that.


----------



## Martini Henrie (Mar 18, 2011)

CHS has a very poor attitude, they don't take to any kind of critism well. From what I have seen of their sculpts they are at the bottom of the pile, nowhere near their competitors in terms of being able to make straight lines or have sharp edges. 

The two things that irk me more than anything about them and their sculpts are that they haven't made any real improvement in their sculpting. They seem happy to wallow in the fact that the are not providing anything original into the pot, shamelessly copying GW design and ideas. 

There is just too much wrong with the 'Failseer' sculpt for me to take it seriously, it would be nice if the sculpter was more objective about the subject and had looked at the overall sizes/shapes of the sculpts before signing it off.


----------

